# Manta on the Oriskany



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks to the guys (and girls) on the H20 below. What an amazing trip!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome video. Its amazing how something so big can move so gracefully.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! That is awesome video! That had the hair standing up on my arms just watching that majestic sea creature move through the water so effortlessly.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

very cool! thanks for posting the video


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We were out there saturday also, and saw 2 of em. Absolutely beautiful. Scott Bartel (firefishvideo) was with us with his $7,000 camera, and I had my high def camera, and we will be getting some great video up soon from that day.

Thanx for sharin the video. Was this sat or sunday you were there and this video?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is a little of the video from Sat.

http://www.vimeo.com/14740684


Got some good footage of Clay taking down some big jacks on the avocette...but that video is for another day.:thumbup:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

It was Sunday when that was shot. Lookin' forward to it Clay-doh. Scott, that is some amazing video.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Great video!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The first time that I went diving in Pensacola I saw one. It hooked me on the sport. Thanks.


----------



## chasintail05 (Sep 14, 2010)

beautiful creatures awesome video guys i cant wait to dive there


----------

